# Bosch 1617 switch repair



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

Ok well tonight I went to use my router and suddenly..... no power. the switch stopped working. No amount of shaking or blowing out would get it going again. So I took it apart. 

MAKE SURE IT's UPLUGGED AND YOU CAN SEE THE PLUG. I always do this. Not only unplugged but confirm that I know where teh plug IS before doing this stuff.

2 screws removed to take the top cover off. Torx. I shoulda wrote down the size.

Remove top cover.

Now you can see the speed control. In order to remove the switch you'll want to take out the 2 screws that hold the power cord in place. Torx again. Same size as the ones holding teh sub-base on. Loosen the power cord.

Look at the switch. It has 2 wires coming out of it. One is soldered to the switch and the other is on a spade terminal. The one that's soldered to the switch is connected to the router using a spade terminal at the other end. Trace that wire (easy) and pull that connection (spade terminal). Now lift the power cord out of it's spot and kinda flip it over the top of the router. The whole speed control unit lifts right out of the way as well. You need to do this to get slack in the wires going to the switch. Now you can just pry the switch out gently. First one end, then the other. When it's out away from the router housing a little bit you can disconnect the one wire that's on a spade terminal at the switch. The other one will snake out as you pull the switch away from the housing.

Now you have a switch in your hand.  I put a multimeter on it and it wasn't passing power through (just using resistance testing). The rocker portion of the switch is just popped into the plastic switch housing and held in there by 2 little protruding "buttons" on either side. You can see them from the outside of the switch. Use a small, thin bladed screwdriver to gently slip between the rocker and the switch housing NOT IN THE MIDDLE... you don't want to damage those little buttons that hold it in. The rocker pops out and has a little post sticking straight down (into the switch). 

My switch was full of sawdust. This switch isn't very well designed considering the environment it has to work in. I think Bosch has a newer model switch. I may call and see if I can get them to send me one. Anyways..... be careful because there's a little piece of metal inside the switch and it's not really held in there in any way. It just fits in there in a tab-and-slot arrangement. This is what "makes and breaks" to provide power. If it falls out.... (I blew mine out when I was getting the sawdust out)... it goes in just one way. There's a raised contact on one end that has to sit on a contact below it. This little metal piece is curved! If you're looking down into the switch, the curve goes AWAY from you. The post that comes down out of the rocker piece rides on the curve. It'll make sense when you see it. I had to get a tweezers to put it back in. Cleaned out the switch, popped in the rocker, tested with multimeter. Passed. Reassembly was reverse of disassembly. Router working again nicely. 

I can see where this is going to happen again. Sawdust gets into the switch by slipping past the rocker. Only takes a few minutes to clean it, but it there's a new SEALED switch available, it'd only take a few minutes to CHANGE it and then I won't have to do this again


----------



## Birdflu (Nov 6, 2007)

*Router Switch Repair*

Hi, this problem seems real familiar. Well over a year ago I reported this problem on the forum. The switch 'failed' shortly after it's first use. I returned the router to the store and obtained a replacement from LOWES.

Again, that router switch failed. Numerous e-mails to Bosch and finally a response that they are investigating a new switch design. By the time I would have a replacement the warranty would have expired.

Back to LOWES and got a refund.

I purchased a CRAFTSMAN router (The exact same model as the Bosch). 

That router had the same switch problem. Back to Sears, got a replacement (I purchased an extended replacement warranty). That new router also exhibited a faulty switch. I also went through cleaning the switch with canned air and so far the switch has only intermittently been a problem.

I am looking forward to see if the response from Bosch is the same or if a "New and Improved Switch" is available.

Since my Sears warranty has long expired, No chance in HELL would I have Sears attempt to repair the router.

I sent an e-mail to SEARS customer service and got a response that I expected - NONE. For me, the intermittent faulty switch is just an annoyance but, there is a much darker side to it - THE ROUTER CAN UNEXPECTEDLY START CAUSING A REAL SAFETY ISSUE.

All thy Best


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

yeah I raised that issue of a safety problem with Bosch. They only have until the end of the day today to be within their "response within 2 business days" claim.

DING! DING! DING!

As I was typing this, a response came in from Bosch. 

***** pasting response from Bosch *****
Thank you for writing and for your comments. I will be sure to pass these along. For routers manufactured prior to June 2005 the switch was not internally dust sealed. Because of the situation you experienced, we did extensive testing of other vendor switches. June 2005 we changed to a new switch that is internally dust sealed correcting this problem.

I have ordered a new replacement switch for you. You should have this in 3 to 5 working days.

If you have further questions please write back.

Michelle
Bosch Customer Service

***** end paste *****

Thank you, Michelle!

Free replacement switch, free shipping. Bosch comes through again and no lengthy trip to a repair center. I'm still happy I bought this router and would buy Bosch again.


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

Oh... and if the sears router is the same as the Bosch... that replacement switch is under $5. In case you want to have one handy.


----------



## Air Force 1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Just had the same switch trouble with my 1617 Bosch router, tried it out, worked good,a few days later went to use it, no workkkkeee. Retunded it to Lowes, got a new one, it's been doing good the past two months.
Joe


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am curious to know if your routers are the "EVS" variable speed or single speed versions. I have a pair of single speed 1617's that have been flawless for many years.


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

Mine is the EVS. The variable speed control is fine. It's a separate unit from the rocker switch.


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a brand new 1617EVS... I hope mine has the "new & improved" switch.


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

Roefa said:


> I have a brand new 1617EVS... I hope mine has the "new & improved" switch.


No worries, mate. It's a 10 minute fix. 

Nah... you should be fine. My EVS is one of the magnesium case ones. I don't have corrosion issues so I'm fine with it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bosch uses different vendors to supply parts like everybody else, so a faulty switch is not a big surprise. The important thing is they promptly took care of the problem. You can't ask for more than that. They stand behind their products. It occured to me that the "many" years I have had my 1617's is actually 7 years. I am so comfortable with them I hardly remember the struggles with my old Craftsman.


----------



## Birdflu (Nov 6, 2007)

Lucky You. Contacted BOSCH over a week ago and no response... ho hum.

OK on SEARS replacement, dealing with SEARS anything is not worth any effort whatsoever. sales, service and parts - they don't seem to want the business. 

Better to get the exact replacement from BOSCH if they eventually respond- I'm sure they will.


----------



## Birdflu (Nov 6, 2007)

BOSCH UPDATE:
Sent Bosch an inquiry on Nov 11th. Still nothing heard from them (today Nov 23), even though their web site says a 48 hour response. ugh.....


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Sears clone of the Bosch 1617 is the Craftsman 26620.


----------



## kfitch (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for the detailed description of changing the switch. I contacted Bosch to see about a new, improved switch.

Keith


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello Keith, Welcome to the Forums.

How long have you had your router? If it is a new one you should have the Newer Switch in yours.

I sent my router to Bosch to have the Body changed just recently and should get it back tomorrow. I had the Magnesium body that was corroded and they changed it for me. Bosch customer service has been the best I have dealt with so far.


----------



## kfitch (Feb 14, 2010)

*Thanks for the advice*



Just one question: When you slip the small screwdriver in between the rocker and the housing, do you put the screwdriver in from the front or the back of the switch or it doesn't matter which?

Following your excellent instructions I took the Bosch router apart and ultimately got the switch in my hand but I didn't remove the rocker from the housing.

Keith


----------



## kfitch (Feb 14, 2010)

Bosch sent me a new switch free of charge & I put the switch in and the router works fine.

Keith


----------



## kfitch (Feb 14, 2010)

I had the router for 5 or so years but Bosch sent a free switch and I put it in!

Keith


----------



## DougA (Jan 30, 2008)

I have the 1617EVS, purchased spring 2008. That switch died last year (2009), so the "new and improved" switch is suspect as well.
Also, full of dust, and I don't use it much.
Bosch did send out a replacement and all is well again.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

I received my router back from Bosch and they had replaced the magnesium Body with an Aluminum one, changed a corroded switch and changed the bottom bearing. Sent it back and it runs great. I am very impressed with Bosch customer service.

I ordered and received 2, 3/8" collets. I have a bunch of 3/8" shaft end mills variable lengths and sizes that were being thrown away. I figured I could put them to good use.


----------



## kfitch (Feb 14, 2010)

Bosch sent me a new switch and I put it in, thanks for advice that I received from Router Forums.


----------



## jimkurose (May 2, 2010)

*Thanks for the outstanding instructions!*

Wow. Thanks for the outstanding instructions. My Bosch router wouldn't turn on, so I read your instructions - removed the switched and removed all of the sawdust inside the rocker switch, put it back together and it works like a charm. You rcok!




reikimaster said:


> Ok well tonight I went to use my router and suddenly..... no power. the switch stopped working. No amount of shaking or blowing out would get it going again. So I took it apart.
> 
> MAKE SURE IT's UPLUGGED AND YOU CAN SEE THE PLUG. I always do this. Not only unplugged but confirm that I know where teh plug IS before doing this stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Jim. Welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you as part of our community.


----------



## wwwilkison (Feb 4, 2011)

*Bosch Power Switch*

This is a really good post. It is exactly the problem I've been having. So far, I've been able to fix it by just using compressed air and "blow around" the switch. I haven't taken the switch out, but looks like I'm going to have to now - the "blow out around the switch isn't working).

Thanks for this detailed description.


reikimaster said:


> Ok well tonight I went to use my router and suddenly..... no power. the switch stopped working. No amount of shaking or blowing out would get it going again. So I took it apart.
> 
> MAKE SURE IT's UPLUGGED AND YOU CAN SEE THE PLUG. I always do this. Not only unplugged but confirm that I know where teh plug IS before doing this stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

It is actually pretty quick and easy fix. I got my first 1617 in 2005, and have had to do do this clean out a few times. I recently bought a second 1617 which should have the corrected switch. This one I use for hand held operations, and the older one now stays in the router table with an external switch. 

Also, I know many have had success with contacting Bosch and having them send out a replacement switch.


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

From all the reports of sawdust getting into the switch, wouldn't an easy fix be to thoroughly clean out the switch, then simply seal it with some silicone? I guess this assumes that the switch itself is still good, just full of dust.


----------



## wwwilkison (Feb 4, 2011)

Well, I'm pretty late (date wise) on this post. Nonetheless, I think its appropriate since I've had an excellent response from Bosch (February 2011). I took the router apart and the switch apart - tested it with a meter - didn't work (tested resistance in both "on and off" positions). Blew it out REAL good with my shop compressor (80 lbs.) ....... retested - "OK" in the "ON" position - reinstalled - router works fine.

However, contacted Bosch anyway - very prompt reply. They are familiar with problem and changed switch suppliers to get a switch with dust proof housing. Even though my 1617 EVS is several years old (well out of warranty), they are sending me a new switch at no charge.

Anyway - thanks to this forum and to Bosch, I'm a happy camper - routing today in the workshop........


----------



## NickBoston (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey, Thanks for taking the time to write in the fix. It worked great. Definitely simple enough to do whenever necessary.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

NickBoston said:


> Hey, Thanks for taking the time to write in the fix. It worked great. Definitely simple enough to do whenever necessary.



G’day Nick

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## wwwilkison (Feb 4, 2011)

I had same problem last winter. Read on a forum that Bosch will send a new switch. So, I called them ....... even though my router is about 5 years old (used both plunge and fixed in a table), the customer service folks were exceptionally nice, and sent me a new sealed switch free of charge (pretty nice, I'd say).

Installed it (easy) ...... and Viola - I'm back in business routing away ...........

Bill Wilkison
Fuquay Varina, NC


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bosch really does take excellent care of their customers. I have two 1617's from 2000 and they have been trouble free. I made the point when I first joined the forums that a 1617 with a straight switch was less likely to foul up. The features of the EVS are nice but I stuck with a larger external speed controller since it will dissipate heat quicker and being removed from the router body gets less vibration. I finally broke down and bought the new MRC23EVSK; think of it as a 1617 on steroids. This model uses buss strips on the motor housing to transfer a 5 volt signal through both bases to the new trigger switch on the right hand grip. I am concerned with the likelyhood that dust will accumulate in these strips, but I am willing to take the Bosch engineers at their word.


----------



## 603Country (Dec 1, 2010)

Reikimaster, it's September 2012, and I just followed your instructions in replacing my 1617EVSPK router switch. Thanks very much for the very useful and detailed information on how to replace that switch.


----------



## woodstat (Sep 7, 2015)

reikimaster said:


> Ok well tonight I went to use my router and suddenly..... no power. the switch stopped working. No amount of shaking or blowing out would get it going again. So I took it apart.
> 
> MAKE SURE IT's UPLUGGED AND YOU CAN SEE THE PLUG. I always do this. Not only unplugged but confirm that I know where teh plug IS before doing this stuff.
> 
> ...


I took my router out today probably about after 5-6 years. I encountered the same issue, and Mike's solution is spot on. I have no words to thank you.
Mahinda


----------



## TrevorLambert (Jun 18, 2017)

*switch identification*

Is there a way to identify whether the switch is old or new, either by visual inspection or serial number of the router? I bought mine used, so I have no idea its age. I need to order a couple of chip deflectors from Bosch, wondering if I should order the switch at the same time as preventive medicine.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TrevorLambert said:


> Is there a way to identify whether the switch is old or new, either by visual inspection or serial number of the router? I bought mine used, so I have no idea its age. I need to order a couple of chip deflectors from Bosch, wondering if I should order the switch at the same time as preventive medicine.


call Bosch CS about the switch 1st...
1-877-267-2499...
FWIW - the switches rarely if ever fail...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There was a time about 5 years ago when they did and as stated it was sawdust getting into them. Bosch owned up to the problem and replaced them with a shielded switch. Some of the users having problems had their warranties expired by several years and Bosch still sent them free replacements as well. Something fairly uncommon in this day and age.


----------



## TrevorLambert (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks, I will give them a call. Maybe I'll mention the manufacturing defect on the plunge base that I only noticed after buying it, not that I expect them to do anything about it. (Where the chip deflector goes, instead of a pin on either side to hold it, there is a pin on one side but a hole on the other side.) I'll probably tap it and thread in a home made pin.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TrevorLambert said:


> Thanks, I will give them a call. Maybe I'll mention the manufacturing defect on the plunge base that I only noticed after buying it, not that I expect them to do anything about it. (Where the chip deflector goes, instead of a pin on either side to hold it, there is a pin on one side but a hole on the other side.)* I'll probably tap it and thread in a home made pin*.


Bosch CS is some of the best in the industry... call them before you make modifications...


----------

